# Help requested from someone at CFB Edmonton



## XTpr (13 Nov 2012)

Hello!  I am looking for someone posted at CFB Edmonton who can help me.  I understand that there is a Wall of Honour in the Edmonton Garrison for 3PPCLI (or AKA CFB St. Clair?).  I was told that my husband's name is on that for his mission in Bosnia - 1996/1997.  I would like to get a photo of the wall so that he can see it.  Thanks so much!


----------



## SharkHunter125 (15 Nov 2012)

If you're in Edmonton dear its an open base and the boys at 3 VP will gladly escort you down to the wall or point you in the right direction so that you can get your Pic.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Nov 2012)

SharkHunter125 said:
			
		

> If you're in Edmonton ...



XTpr's profile says she is in Toronto.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Nov 2012)

Was your husband killed in the Balkans?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 Nov 2012)

I don't think he's 





			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> Was your husband killed in the Balkans?



"so that he can see it" leads me to believe no.

@Sharkhunter, "dear".. do we still say things like that to people or am I reading it differently than you meant it to be read?


----------



## XTpr (11 Jan 2013)

Hi All, 

Sorry, didn't realize there were responses.  

We are living in Toronto, so there is no chance for us to get to the base in Edmonton.  My husband is still alive.  He was injured while he was in the Balkans and eventually discharged; however, his Number 2 and best friend was killed.  Both of their names should be on the wall.  I did call 3PPCLI, but never got a reply to my voice message.  

Thanks to all and anyone who can assist, as I am still looking.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Jan 2013)

Well that's a bummer.

I'm sure anyone that was ready to help had moved on as they didn't see you return to answer any of the questions.  Most people don't do wil goose chases for fun. Also, it may help to be more detailed in you request (ie, the husband/friend's name) or you risk getting someone that takes a large wide angle shot with no details of the names or anything.  

I think you can subscribe to the thread so that if someone posts, you get an email warning about it.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## Staff Weenie (11 Jan 2013)

If you can email me all the details, such as names, etc, I can see if I can find somebody at the Integrated Personnel Support Centre in Edmonton to take a photo and email it.

I can be reached at paul.barnshaw@forces.gc.ca


----------



## XTpr (11 Jan 2013)

Thanks @Staff Weenie!  I just sent you an email.  I appreciate you looking into this for me!!


----------



## Spooks (11 Jan 2013)

I am here. You want pictures of someone's plaque on the Wall of Honor. Message me particulars and I will see what I can do. Send particulars also if you want HighRes images, simple jpgs, etc. Sorry I didn't read this board beforehand.


----------



## XTpr (11 Jan 2013)

@Bzzliteyr - funny...I missed your message as well and just saw it!  Luckily I got some responses to help this time around.  

@GhostofJacK - just sent you a PM.  Thanks!


----------

